# TV2 out in Single Mode?



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

Will the modulator output work when in single mode? I want to use my 942 as a SD DVR in my BR which does not have component inputs. I'd leave it in dual mode, but then I have to use the UHF remote, rather than my Harmony IR.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

dturturro said:


> Will the modulator output work when in single mode? I want to use my 942 as a SD DVR in my BR which does not have component inputs. I'd leave it in dual mode, but then I have to use the UHF remote, rather than my Harmony IR.


The modulator does work in single mode.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are presently having problems getting TV2 output, check that Shared View (Menu-6-2) is enabled. Without that enabled, TV2 is just a DISH logo in Single Mode. With it enabled, either the IR or UHF Pro remote control the TV2 output in Single mode.


----------

